# watch series 6 y a une diabétique ?



## rodrigue7973be (1 Août 2020)

bonjour team macgeneration,
dites que je ne pense pas qu'il y a un watch series 6  pour diabétique est existe ?
Cordialement
Rodrigue


----------



## RubenF (1 Août 2020)

Il n'y à pas d'Apple Watch Series 6. On à pas énormement d'informations à ce sujet. 

Pour vérifier le taux de glucose dans le sang, il faut faire une prise de sang, je ne pense pas qu'Apple à prévu d'incorporer des seringues dans leurs prochaines montres.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (1 Août 2020)

ok j'attendre iwatch series 6 en septembre


----------



## yabr (6 Août 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Il n'y à pas d'Apple Watch Series 6. On à pas énormement d'informations à ce sujet.
> 
> Pour vérifier le taux de glucose dans le sang, il faut faire une prise de sang, je ne pense pas qu'Apple à prévu d'incorporer des seringues dans leurs prochaines montres.


il existe des patchs adhesifs qui lient la glycemie et la transmettent à un appareil bluetooth....donc question tres pertinente


----------



## rodrigue7973be (6 Août 2020)

accord mais tu es diabétique ?


----------



## RubenF (6 Août 2020)

yabr a dit:


> il existe des patchs adhesifs qui lient la glycemie et la transmettent à un appareil bluetooth....donc question tres pertinente


Je n'ai aucunement mis en doute la pertinence de la question mon cher  En revanche si on lie cette question a l'Apple Watch, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse avancer quoi que ce soit avec les connaissances que nous avons actuellement.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (8 Juillet 2021)

```
Ses capteurs seront suffisamment matures pour embarquer dans des montres connectées l'an prochain, ce qui pourrait conduire à une intégration dans une Apple Watch Series 8 en 2022.
```
ca vrai un watch series 8 en 2022 
sauf la série 7 ne vont pas glycémie une capteur via montre  !


----------

